# Printing over PC Network



## azrad (Oct 16, 2003)

im having a problem printing from my Mac over PC Network.

Currently, my office setup is:
1. One NT 2000 Server
2. Six PC
3. One Mac (this is me...)

# the printer is connected to one of the PC in the office and we using HP382 printer.

I try to connect using IP Printing, but it won't work. Anyone have any ideas on how about for me to print over PC world?

Many thanks in forwards.


----------



## gsahli (Oct 17, 2003)

I think you're having a couple of problems. The HP driver for the printer MAY NOT support IP printing. And, the PC (I'm hoping you've got XP or 2000 on the one with the printer) needs to have a special service called Unix or TCP/IP printing services installed. I suggest you go with Samba printing instead. Here's a FAQ on that:
http://homepage.mac.com/william_white/print_to_windows.html
If you have trouble with the steps, come back and ask.


----------



## azrad (Oct 19, 2003)

many thanks gsahli... 

the PC is running on Win2000 (should be ok, right).

i'll browse through the website and come back again wether i succeed or not...

thanks again...


----------



## azrad (Oct 19, 2003)

ok... i have followed the instruction given by the website...

when i try to run the following command i get this message:

command:
smbclient -L servername -U username

error message:
[localhost:~] cenglip% smbclient -L dtpartiste -U carlos
added interface ip=192.168.0.25 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
Got a positive name query response from 192.168.0.4 ( 192.168.0.4 )
Password: 
session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

i have used exactly the same username and password to login on to the server.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 20, 2003)

azrad, there are many posts on this issue. I am too lazy to search and paste the links in here. Try search and read those previous posts and I am sure your problem will be solved.
Good luck


----------



## gsahli (Oct 20, 2003)

azrad,
It's just asking that you also give a password in the smbclient command. Apparently your Win2K is set up to require passwords. You do have an account with password on the Win2K machine, right?
HTH


----------



## azrad (Oct 20, 2003)

gsahli,
i did entered a password when the smbclient ask for password. i do have an account with password on the Win2K machine...

maybe i'll try ask the admin to give me another password for my machine...


----------



## Pengu (Oct 20, 2003)

it may relate to whether the password is sent scrabmled, or in clear text. I know Windows uses a different method to most *nix SMB clients.


----------



## gsahli (Oct 22, 2003)

azrad - I apologize for not recognizing that the password would be hidden - duh! So I'm still thinking there was a password problem - like OS X only wants to pass lowercase and Win2K expects Uppercase or something like that.....
Did getting a new password work for you?


----------



## azrad (Oct 22, 2003)

i have asked them to create new username:mac and with lowercase password... but still i get the same error message... wonder why...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 23, 2003)

Azrad, I don't know what you did by now, but this is the instruction that helped me out (which I posted in several different threads too).
Take a look:

Hi, I just solved this problem for myself with the help of another forum that shall remain nameless. Here are the instructions I used with a few additional changes and notes from me: 

Mac running 10.2, PC running Win 98 - XP home, connected through a dumb ethernet hub (connection doesn't matter). Printer (HP laserjet 1100 - in my case a BROTHER HL 1240 Laser) is parallel connected to the XP box on LPT1 (default). Oh, and networking must be working between the mac and PC. 

On the PC, just make sure the printer is shared (give it a sharing name, you will need this info later). 

On the Mac, it's a little more involved but not bad (requires using terminal window and be logged in as root - dangerous if you don't know what this means). The problem with this version of Jaguar is that smb printing (what you need to do to get to the printer on the PC) is not enabled in CUPS (Unix printing services). So, you just need to enable it. (My note here: you need to ENABLE the root login, if it's not already logged in. I'm not going to explain that here though. You can find that info int he APple knowledgebase) 

Once again, when logged in as ROOT you can cause all sorts of damage if you don't know what you're doing so BE CAREFUL or get some help!!! 

Open a terminal window on the Mac and type su (you will get a password prompt here, type it in) 

If you now get a prompt that ends with a # sign, you are root. 

Now we have to add a link in CUPS to allow it to use the smbspooler (which will allow it to send print jobs to the pc printer). 

type: 
ln -s /usr/bin/smbspool /usr/libexec/cups/backend/smb and hit return. 

enter it JUST like you see it above. You can copy it if you prefer, paste command does work in the terminal mode. Even the spaces are important in UNIX world. 

we need to stop and start the cups deamon now to make it read the new info we just put into it. You can restart your machine to do this or just kill and restart /usr/sbin/cupsd. Just restart your machine if you are unfamiliar with killing processes in Unix. 

Now we need to add the printer to cups. To do this, open your browser and go to http://127.0.0.1:631 (this is the cups admin interface, running on the Mac). 

in the top menu bar of the page that comes up, select printers, then click add printer on the page that comes up. A new page will come up with three fields in it. You now need to put in a name for that printer (no spaces). This is the name that will show up on your mac when you print to that printer. The other two fields are optional. 

Click continue and you will be asked to select a DEVICE (I call it a service) to use to print with. Choose "Windows Printer via SAMBA" from the pull down window. This is the new capability we enabled in cups above. 

There will now be a screen where you have to enter the DEVICE URI of that printer. This is the last step. 

On the screen, a field should be there with "smb" in it. Put the following info on that line: 

smb://<your short name on the mac>:<your password on the mac>@<your pc workgroup name>/<name of the XP machine>/<shared name of the printer on the XP machine>. 

So my smb URI looks like this: 
smb://emg:<my pw>@workgroup/dell/BROTHER 

BTW you can also enter a new printer in the print center if you hold down the option key while clicking add printer. This brings up an additional "Advanced" option in the add printer drop down list. From there you can choose "Windows printer via samba" as well. 

This worked great for me on an old Dell running Win 98. Now I want to get it working on my Cobalt qube 3 with SAMBA print sharing. Any ideas??? ;-) 

Good luck! 

BTW attribution to "Henry B" and "Pat" because it's only fair!


----------



## azrad (Oct 23, 2003)

ermm... i followed your instruction carefully...

previously, i used smb://<network username>:<network password>@workgroup/servername/printername

i create another printer and use HP Deskjet Series as my printer driver since 3820 is not in the list... 

i get this error message:

"Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...: Undefined error: 0"         

i have used the correct usernameassword ...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 23, 2003)

can you connect to that machine_with_the_printer over apple+k and smb://machinename ?


----------



## gsahli (Oct 26, 2003)

Maybe try IP printing again. You'll need the printer "shared name" from the windows machine printer "properties," to put in the queue name spot in Print center ADD dialog.


----------



## azrad (Oct 26, 2003)

ok... dear all...

yesterday, i bought myself Panther... install it on my ibook... run smoothly... 

as for the printer problems... i managed to install my HP printer from the network... and managed to print...

1. go to ' Printer Setup Utility '
2. click on ' Add ' printer button
2. select ' Windows Printing '
4. browse ' Network Neighborhood '
5. select servername

at this point it will shows the printer shared on the servername... click on it... select the driver for the printer...

and you're done...

thank you apple and thank you all of you who have been helping me...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 27, 2003)

panther seems to be the medicine for many diseases.. 
Happy it's finally working


----------



## azrad (Oct 27, 2003)

iyup....

panther... bring the tiger in you...

ehehehhe


----------



## Go3iverson (Nov 6, 2003)

I have simular problems, but Panther hasn't helped.  I'm still trying to print via Open Directory...without luck, I must add.


----------



## azrad (Nov 6, 2003)

Go3iverson,

i'm not very familiar with Open Directory...

the setup from my ibook, i used Windows Sharing using SMB (samba)... browse through the Network and select the printer from the servername... enter the username and password... and your done...

ok, panther did solve SOME of my problems. i did managed to print from Microsoft Word perfectly, but on other software like Acrobat Reader or even from Web Browser. The print out seems to adjust the page so that the whole page size is like 1/5 or even smaller from the actual size...

for my panther, i did not install it from scratch, i upgraded from 10.2.8 to 10.3... could this be the problems? i dunno.


----------



## Go3iverson (Nov 7, 2003)

Pretty much, the implementation of Open Directory is a type of Windows printing.  We have Active Directory on W2K Advanced servers.  They  have all of our printers,  usernames, etc on them.  Via Active Directory, we see the printers, which is good.  We can connect to them and even see their status while using Panther, but when we go to print, we get the NT STATUS ACCESS DENIED error.  It is using SMB to do all this, so it's along the same lines of what your doing, though.  It's just still not working for us.


----------



## azrad (Nov 7, 2003)

last time when i use Jaguar, i did get the same error message... not sure why...


----------

